# Happy Birthday Taser!



## wicked1996

Happy 5th Birthday my handsome boy!!!!





















Here's to many more!!!!

This is a shot I got today. Not the best shot of him. It's been cloudy all day with flurries....









And here's a link to the project I have been working on for his birthday. Look at it in large if you can!
Taser's book


----------



## Superpup

Happy b-day handsome boy!!!!! Wow, he is 5 already!! Does not look it!!


----------



## TMarie

Happy Birthday Handsome Man!!

Love the book Betty, that is so cool!!


----------



## elsie

happy birthday to a very handsome gsd


----------



## Keeyah

Happy birthday Taser. I swear he is one of the best looking dogs on here, look at that coat and that soulful expression!

Hope you have a great day boy!


----------



## kgursky

Happy Birthday......







Great pictures.....


----------



## G-burg

Happy 5th B-day Taser man!!


----------



## wicked1996

Thank you all!!! Taser thanks all of you to!!!









Tammy, I'm glad you liked the book!!! I just may buy it! LOL BTW, Happy Birthday to you!!!

Here's one more shot I got of him today..









I wish the sun had been out!


----------



## Vinnie

Taser!
Love the book.


----------



## Ursa Lunar

Happy Birthday Handsome Taser!!!
Kisses and Wags from VT!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

Goodness. How did he go from such an adorable lil Ewok fluffy pup to such a regal, handsome dude!? I just love his eyes--so soulful. And his flowing locks.







Happy 5th Birthday, Taser.


----------



## aball

I have ALWAYS loved Taser's puppy picture! he has grown into such a handsome fella. Happy Birthday beautiful boy!!!


----------



## sd3567

What a very handsome boy! Love the pictures! What did he get for his 5th birthday?


----------



## maxismom

OMG what a beautiful boy! He has the most expressive eyes!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY Taser and many many more!


----------



## Robsmom

Happy 5th birthday, Taser!

Betty, he is absolutely STUNNING looking. Where did you get him? I just love the long hair GSDs.


----------



## WiscTiger

Happy Birthday Taser. I am so happy that you are 5, when you were a little pup and young pup you really tested your mom. Some days I think if someone would have offered to buy you or trade for another pup, she just might have taken them up on it. But we encouraged her to hang in there with you and you would turn out to be one of the BEST dogs she ever had. Now I will bet that Mom wouldn't part with you for a Million Zillion dollars. 

Val


----------



## kelso

Taser! wow a really nice book too!


----------



## Barb E

Happy Birthday Taser!!









Love the book!!!


----------



## blackbirdzach

Happy Birthday Big Guy!









The album was great, he's so photogenic!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Taser! I'll have to see his book at home where my internet connection is faster, but I especially love the 2nd picture you posted above.


----------



## Sashmom

That birthday pic is absolutely so handsome Betty!
Happy Birthday Taser








I cant believe he is 5 already. did he get lots of goodies??


----------



## kshort

Be still my heart...







Geez Betty - he is so incredibly gorgeous! 

Happy birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## JenM66

Happy Bark Day, handsome. You know I







you!! (Maybe it's just me but I couldn't get to the book.)


----------



## RG518

You are one handsome fella!


----------



## rowansd

Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 5 and many, many more. Taser is one classy gsd! 
Betty, where's the pic of his cake?


----------



## GSD10

you handsome boy! Hope the whole crew had a great time celebrating the big 05


----------

